# Dumpster Find - Mercury Pacemaker



## REDAIR13 (Dec 14, 2020)

So here is how the story goes: 

I found this at an online auction located in Indiana. The auctioneer was cleaning out an estate of an elderly man whom of which passed away a few months prior. The children of the man with the assistance of the auctioneer, were liquidating the gentleman's estate. On the first day of the job, the aucitoneer noticed a handlebar sticking up in the dumpster amongst other trash and garbage. Investigating the site, out he pulled this Mercury Pacemaker in which was going to be destroyed at the local dump. Luckily, the auctioneer convinced the owners of the estate to throw it into the overall estate auction. (this is where I come in). I was able to win said auction and now have a Mercury Pacemaker. 

Now that I have the bike, I am searching for the drive side of the tank. I am hoping that someone has a og tank. I am also looking into buying a fiberglass reproduction for the single side. 

Thoughts?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2020)

I can't believe the things people throw away...


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 14, 2020)

Great save, thanks to the keen eye of the auctioneer!! 
Congrats and good luck with your search! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Dec 14, 2020)

Glad a caber got it, was watching that but forgot to check in during the last hour. Nice score! @THEGOLDENGREEK @JAF/CO


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 23, 2020)

cool find......  just think of the bikes and parts that get tossed every day all over the country.


----------



## John Gailey (Dec 23, 2020)

That's exciting.
Better get you ass into that dumpster for the rest of that tank.  It's there.


----------



## gkeep (Dec 25, 2020)

Congratulations and great rescue story! I'm with John above. I wouldn't be surprised if the other half of the tank may have dropped off in the dumpster?


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 2, 2021)

Update: the bike is complete. Ordered a repop fiberglass right tank side, and had it painted up to match the original bikes patina. Rides well. I wanted to keep the crusty look, and I think I was able to achieve it.


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 2, 2021)

Very nice bike.  Glad you competed and kept in one piece.  Congrats, great score!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 3, 2021)

Cool story glad it's back on the road , enjoy your piece of bicycle history !!!!!!


----------



## JLF (Jan 3, 2021)

Great story and bike!  

May I ask what your plan is?  Crusty?  Resto?  Klunker build?  Just kidding....


----------

